# Todd Babbington commits to Austin Peay



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Todd Babington commits to Austin Peay*

*Todd Babington commits to Austin Peay.*

Fast-Rising Todd Babbington Of Prairie Ridge Commits To Austin Peay (10-7-03).
http://www.chicagohoops.com/articles/toddbabbington.html

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recruiting/pros_card.cfm?recruit_id=597&sport=basketball&dbyear=03

ChicagoHoops.com.
http://www.chicagohoops.com/articles/2004verbals.html

_Verbally committed to Austin Peay. Big time shooter with range. Player who saw his stock rise over the summer. Nice upside. Will be a nice addition to an Austin Peay team that has relied on its defense over the past couple of seasons._


----------



## MolineRacer1 (May 20, 2003)

*Considering the traffic here*

Considering the lack of traffic here I commend the job you do of updating this board with OVC news.


----------



## WKU Topper Jeff (Jun 9, 2003)

MolineRacer, you should try to take up the task of getting some traffic here. I know you are active on the Murray board. This forum doesn't have a moderator, so I am sure that could be something that could be considered if you got things going.


----------

